# Matchbox slot car conversions..



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Converted the XK,150 and 59 Dodge Police car


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice conversions, you created a challenging chase! ..RL


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes they are well matched.


----------



## glock24 (Feb 3, 2017)

Nice!

I wonder how much the metal bodies affect handling.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

They do slide out more but it is the speed that is most effected.


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

philo426 said:


> View attachment 325332


The Jaguar XK150 fits so well on the Tyco 440 chassis! that's it on the left isn't it? and that's that is a 440?
Do they navigate banked turns? Have you tried without magnets?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Matchbox calls their Dodge the '59 Dodge Coronet Police. It's available in a B&W versions and a Mint Green Forest Service/National Parks livery. I think the jag comes in 4 colors now. And is offical the 1956 Jaguar XK140 Roadster.


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Jaguar XK140 Roadster


Yes, not a 150, the XK 140 like the 120 before it, have a characteristic low dipping curve at the door and the rear wheel well curves up again, like this model does. For the 150, the top line of the door is almost parallel to the ground, it's curves are less pronounced.


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

This picture answers my question about the 1/64th'ish scale fitting on these chassis. So it can be done ! 

5 or so years ago. I drug out my old Mattel Vac.U.Form. I make canopies and roofs with windows for diecast and the carved wood bodies. But one of the first things I made was a PORSCHE 356 Speedster. About time dig it out to see if I can match it to a chassis. Back in the 60's Vac bodies became the norm for the 1/32, 1/24 or 1/25 scale cars. Though they may not have been as accurate as the plastic bodies. They were pretty darn resilient.


----------

